# Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"



## 42er barsch (2. Februar 2014)

als zutaten:

500g rotaugenfilets, 







die fische sollten nicht arg viel grösser sein als 25cm.
bei mir sinds immer so um 15 fische sprich 30 filets, wenns nur 450g sind ist genausowenig schlimm wie wenns 600g filet sind.

salz

eine mittelgrosse zwiebel

getrocknete dillspitzen, 
muss nicht das über-spitzenprodukt sein-meine sind ne grosspackung vom kaufland für 3€

essig,
den einfachen wein-brantweinessig aus den discountern

zucker

so arg viel isses gar nicht LOL

die zubereitung:

fische filetieren, haut bleibt am filet.die zwiebel schälen und in dünne ringe schneiden.

den boden eines geeigneten behältnisses mit deckel( kein metall!! ) dünn mit salz bestreuen.ein rechteckiges gefäss mit einer fassung von ca. zwei litern ist optimal.deckel ist pflicht !!!










eine schicht filets einlegen, hautseite nach unten mit der fleischseite nach oben.
die hautseite wird nur gesalzen,die fleischseite wird gesalzen und mit dillspitzen bestreut.
auf den fleischseiten ein paar zwiebelringe verteilen(dienen als "abstandshalter" zwischen den lagen.









so lage für lage ins gefäss schichten.

zur salzmenge kann ich sagen das ich aus einem normalen salzstreuer salze und nicht mehr salz auf die filets gebe als ich nehmen würde wenn die filets fürs normale braten herhalten müssten, nur von beiden seiten halt.


bei meinen ersten versuchen habe ich anders geschichtet(haut auf haut,fleisch auf fleisch und musste feststellen das die fleischseiten wie "zusammengewachsen" waren.)

sind alle filets geschichtet, deckel aufs gefäss und für 24 stunden ab in den kühlschrank.
die filets werden nun wasser ziehen ,mal mehr mal weniger. 
anfangs habe ich nach ca. zwölf stunden ein schnapsglas wasser angegossen, musste mit mehrmaliger herstellung aber feststellen das es nicht nötig ist.
schadet aber auch nicht.









am nächsten tag dann 100g zucker in 0.25liter essig vollständig auflösen und über die filets gießen.
mit einer gabel die filets etwas anheben damit die essig/zucker-lösung auch in hohlräume dringt.

alle filets müssen vollständig bedeckt sein!!









nach weiteren 24 stunden darf probiert werden, die filets sollten nun eigentlich komplett durchgezogen sein, das fleisch sollte weiß sein und keine rosa stellen mehr enthalten.

die haut lässt sich nun recht leicht abziehen, für die, die diese nicht mitessen möchten.

ein grundprodukt ist nun hergestellt das schon alleine auf einem brötchen mit zwiebelringen (aus dem sud ) lecker schmeckt aber auch noch für einige andere varianten brauchbar ist.






einfach mit quark und brot








mit sahne-sosse oder dressing, beilage bratkartoffeln









oder als "rollauge" 


lassts euch schmecken!!!


gruß


----------



## PhantomBiss (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

Sehr gut!


----------



## mathei (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

besten dank dafür


----------



## bacalo (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

Oh! 
Dankeschön für dieses bebilderte Rotaugenrezept.
Das Rezept wird meiner Sammlung hinzugefügt#6.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

Das ist ein gut nachvollziehbares  Rezept, und gut fotografiert noch dazu.

Das hätte ich auch gerne in der nächsten (März) Ausgabe vom Onlinemagazin des Anglerboards (www.Anglerpraxis.de)..

Einverstanden???


----------



## W-Lahn (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

Danke für das Rezept! #6


----------



## GeorgeB (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

Tolles Rezept für einen verbreitet unterschätzten Speisefisch.

Danke dafür! :m


----------



## Matze 28 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

Super idee, das wird beim nächsten Stipp erfolg auf jeden fall mal ausprobiert!  Danke 

Gruß Matze


----------



## prinz1 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

WOW!
vielen dank für diese super anleitung, schön bebildert!
einfach klasse!
das probier ich definitiv auch!
gruß

der prinz


----------



## Norge Fan (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

Sieht sau legger aus #6. 
Plötzen/Rotaugen sind ja fix gefangen, von daher ein super Rezept.


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

@ thomas9904

gerne.

gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

Super und Danke!!!


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

Sieht echt lecker aus!
Wie ist das mit dem "Wasser ziehen" gemeint?
Muss man Wasser hinzugeben, oder meintest du, dass denen das Wasser entzogen wird?


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

@ verdorben

das salz entzieht den filets flüssigkeit die sich im gefäß sammelt.
anfangs dachte ich das es förderlich ist wenn die filets in dieser lake ziehen und habe, wenn sich nicht genug flüssigkeit gebildet hat, wasser nachgegossen.

mitlerweile habe ich für mich festgestellt das es nicht nötig ist wasser zuzugießen den die filets haben mit dem essig dann genug flüßigkeit um sich wieder "vollzusaugen".

gruss


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

Okay, danke für die Antwort!
War ein wenig irritiert, da es auf dem Bild nach recht viel Wasser aussieht. Dann wirds ja Zeit, dass man mal wieder zum Angeln kommt - sieht echt sehr lecker aus!


----------



## zandernase (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

Sieht saugut aus...
Ich hab bis jetzt nur Rotaugenbratheringe gemacht. Wie siehts den bei die Bismarcks mit den Gräten aus? Reicht Ein Tag im Essig um die aufzulösen?

Gruß ZN


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

hi zn

wenn die rotaugen nicht viel grösser als 25-27cm waren reicht ein tag im essig aus, die zwischenmuskelgräten sind dann weich.
die rippengräten müssen aber weg sein vom filet, die brauchen länger um weich zu werden.

falsche bratheringe aus rotaugen habe ich auch schon oft gemacht.

ich hatte schon gute resultate und weniger gute, das ultimative rezept fehlt mir noch.

ich arbeite aber in jedem jahr erneut daran und bin überzeugt das krieg ich auch noch raus


----------



## Seifert (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

Sehr gut!!
Wann kommt Dein Kochbuch????  #6


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

@ seifert

du wirst lachen aber das skript steht schon.

sollte im vergangenen jahr dann mit bildern und einigen nützlichen anleitungen versehen werden aber dann war arbeit doch wichtiger. LOL

habe ja zeit und das ein weißfischkochbuch am markt fehlt zeigt mir der zuspruch der geposteten weißfischrezepte.

... und wenn das kochbuch dann in serie geht stellen wir es hier in einem AB-Video exklusiv vor.  grosses doppel LOL


----------



## muddyliz (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*



42er barsch schrieb:


> falsche bratheringe aus rotaugen habe ich auch schon oft gemacht.
> 
> ich hatte schon gute resultate und weniger gute, das ultimative rezept fehlt mir noch.
> 
> ich arbeite aber in jedem jahr erneut daran und bin überzeugt das krieg ich auch noch raus


Sieh mal auf meiner HP nach, da findest du etliche Rezepte zu gebratenen, sauer eingelegten Weißfischen: http://ernsts-anglerseiten.npage.de/fischrezepte.html


----------



## 42er barsch (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

@muddyliz

danke für den link, schöne seite und ne menge rezepte.

besteht die möglichkeit das du vor einiger zeit mal ein paar rezepte in der angelwoche veröffentlicht hast?


----------



## muddyliz (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*



42er barsch schrieb:


> besteht die möglichkeit das du vor einiger zeit mal ein paar rezepte in der angelwoche veröffentlicht hast?


Nein, habe ich nicht.


----------



## Marf22 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Rotaugen nach "Bismark-Art"*

Moin, habe das Rezept auch mal nach gekocht.
Hab die Filets nu ca. 2 Tage ziehen lassen und heute wollten wir probiern.  Die Filets sind nu richtig steif und kein bissel zart.....müssen sie noch länger ziehen, oder hab ich da irgendwas vermasselt.

Das Essig/Zucker Gemisch mußte ja nicht aufgekocht werden, oder?


----------

